# Turkey baiting?



## lampern (May 30, 2016)

Can you hunt turkeys on a property thats been baited for deer or hogs?


----------



## sman (May 30, 2016)

Yes.

Just not within 200 yards or line of sight.


----------



## chase870 (May 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 30, 2016)

sman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just not within 200 yards or line of sight.



This^


----------



## Mudfeather (May 30, 2016)

Just so you know...The law does not state the above..It is up to the individual ranger but most are told to enforce it the way the guys said above...however...You can be charged according to the law if any bait is on the property and the Ranger feels the need to...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 30, 2016)

Sure you can, just not legally!


----------



## Will-dawg (May 30, 2016)

Its really up to the LEO


----------



## fountain (May 30, 2016)

All depends on the mood of the DNR man...200 and out of sight might fly or you be in the front of 1000 acres with a feeder running in the back and the whole place may be deemed "baited"
A grey area that needs to be fixed.  With more and more people supplemental feeding deer and/or hogs, it can get a bit hairy


----------



## fishtail (May 31, 2016)

For the correct answer, see page 30 of the current regulations.

"Generally, you may not hunt turkeys within 200 yards or within line of site of bait."


----------



## lampern (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2016)

fishtail said:


> For the correct answer, see page 30 of the current regulations.
> 
> "Generally, you may not hunt turkeys within 200 yards or within line of site of bait."



This. ^



Mudfeather said:


> Just so you know...The law does not state the above..It is up to the individual ranger but most are told to enforce it the way the guys said above...however...You can be charged according to the law if any bait is on the property and the Ranger feels the need to...



But this also. ^

It does need to be addressed.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2016)

Gray area for sure but my take has been that scratch feed/cracked corn/bird seed means you are feeding turkeys. Soured corn is a hog specific bait. A spin feeder full of corn could go either way.
DNR please spell it out for us.


----------



## lampern (May 31, 2016)

Thanks all.

Just legalize it for turkeys to cut out all grey areas and allow hog baiting on the same clubs?


----------



## turkeykirk (May 31, 2016)

lampern said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Just legalize it for turkeys to cut out all grey areas and allow hog baiting on the same clubs?



Legalizing bait for turkeys would be the end for turkey hunting. Just add a pop up blind to the corn pile and pick your gobblers out. Couldn't get any easier.


----------



## lampern (May 31, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Legalizing bait for turkeys would be the end for turkey hunting. Just add a pop up blind to the corn pile and pick your gobblers out. Couldn't get any easier.



So how do you allow baiting of hogs during turkey season without any "gray" areas or feeding of deer year around?

I guess you simply have to allow baiting of turkeys? 

I'm just asking. I think the only workable solution is to allow baiting of turkeys?


----------



## turkeykirk (May 31, 2016)

Don't know of a solution. Turkeys will stick with the corn until it's gone.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 31, 2016)

just need to end bait/feed period....worse thing they (legistors) did to southern zone.


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 31, 2016)

lampern said:


> So how do you allow baiting of hogs during turkey season without any "gray" areas or feeding of deer year around?
> 
> I guess you simply have to allow baiting of turkeys?
> 
> I'm just asking. I think the only workable solution is to allow baiting of turkeys?



You don't.  Either quit baiting/feeding during turkey season or keep baiting/feeding and don't hunt that property for turkeys.  

I use the Boss Buck feeders for deer and simply cap off all of the feeding tubes before turkey season and remove the caps once we are done with turkeys for the season.  The deer can find plenty to eat on their own for 6 weeks.  

No matter what they eventually allow for deer I am 100% sure GA will never allow baiting of turkeys.


----------



## lampern (May 31, 2016)

cowhornedspike said:


> You don't.  Either quit baiting/feeding during turkey season or keep baiting/feeding and don't hunt that property for turkeys.
> 
> I use the Boss Buck feeders for deer and simply cap off all of the feeding tubes before turkey season and remove the caps once we are done with turkeys for the season.  The deer can find plenty to eat on their own for 6 weeks.
> 
> No matter what they eventually allow for deer I am 100% sure GA will never allow baiting of turkeys.



I disagree. GA has politicians not biologists setting baiting seasons. There is no telling what politicians will do.

Most biologists will tell you baiting is just bad, period!

There is NO difference in baiting deer, bear or turkey. It just not good wildlife management.


----------



## Will-dawg (May 31, 2016)

lampern said:


> I disagree. GA has politicians not biologists setting baiting seasons. There is no telling what politicians will do.
> 
> Most biologists will tell you baiting is just bad, period!
> 
> There is NO difference in baiting deer, bear or turkey. It just not good wildlife management.



I believe there is a difference in baiting deer, bear or turkey. Turkeys don't eat at night!!  Think about it


----------



## Timber1 (May 31, 2016)

lampern said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Just legalize it for turkeys to cut out all grey areas and allow hog baiting on the same clubs?



Or outlaw baiting all together. 
That would pretty much cut out any grey areas.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 1, 2016)

lampern said:


> I disagree. GA has politicians not biologists setting baiting seasons. There is no telling what politicians will do.
> 
> Most biologists will tell you baiting is just bad, period!
> 
> There is NO difference in baiting deer, bear or turkey. It just not good wildlife management.





Will-dawg said:


> I believe there is a difference in baiting deer, bear or turkey. Turkeys don't eat at night!!  Think about it



^^^ this.  Will-dawg got it right.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 1, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> Or outlaw baiting all together.
> That would pretty much cut out any grey areas.



My sentiments exactly. Just wonder how the "no baiting" would go over with the folks at Bass Pro, Cabelas, Walmart, Tractor Supply and all the others that have pallets of deer corn for sale.


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> Or outlaw baiting all together.
> That would pretty much cut out any grey areas.



But the politicians did legalize it for deer and hogs.

It will be interesting to see if they revisit the issue.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2016)

lampern said:


> But the politicians did legalize it for deer and hogs.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they revisit the issue.





Elected politicians don`t have enough sense to get out of the rain. You can show them this and tell em I said it. They pass laws they have no clue about, and if you want laws passed so you can bait turkeys, you are no different than them. To legalize baiting for turkeys will seal their doom and is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard of. 

If you want to kill turkeys, learn how to hunt.


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Elected politicians don`t have enough sense to get out of the rain. You can show them this and tell em I said it. They pass laws they have no clue about, and if you want laws passed so you can bait turkeys, you are no different than them. To legalize baiting for turkeys will seal their doom and is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard of.
> 
> If you want to kill turkeys, learn how to hunt.


 
I don't/didn't want any baiting legalized because of problems like this.

As an aside Texas does allow baiting of turkeys and hogs at the same time.


----------



## kiltman (Jun 5, 2016)

What about posting a sign at the feeder that says "no turkeys allowed".  That should be ok with the DNR, right?


----------

